# DARK FANTASY Cameo the Assassin FREE FREE FREE



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi there,

Cameo the Assassin is available on Kindle. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003QCIQ3M

Here is a recent professional review which gives quite a good summary. It received 5 out of 5 stars:

ForeWord Clarion Review by M. Wayne Cunningham

Five Stars (out of Five)

Cameo the Assassin, a historical novel from Dawn McCullough-White, is an engaging, fast-paced romp about highwaymen, assassins, Lockenwood vampires, their victims, and their evaders in an age when "who knew there were so many vampires running around."

Cameo, an alias for Gwen, "the thrall of a vampire," has two masters to serve. One is Wick, the aging, spell-casting head of the Association of Assassins, who assigns missions to the battle-scarred Cameo. The other is Haffef, Cameo's vampire "Master," who years ago rescued her from certain death after her vicious rape and beating and a deadly attack upon her younger sister. The one wants her to kill the prince of the Kingdom of Sieunes; the other wants her to unearth her sister's bones and return them to him. Her life is further conflicted when she agrees to become the bodyguard for Kyrian, a fifteen-year-old acolyte healer who needs to travel to the Temple of the Sun at King's Basin. As she balances her missions and battles the forces of evil set against her on all sides, she overcomes assassins sent to kill her, seeks revenge against highwaymen who have robbed her of her namesake cameo brooch, develops an arms-length relationship with one of the brigands, and confronts Wick in a deadly duel.

The action is rapid and the multi-layered plot is well-constructed and paced accordingly, with several instances of wry humour despite the overall darkness of the themes. The characters--whether likeable or detestable--are credible. The historical settings, although imaginary, are recognizable, with their references to weaponry like rapiers, swords, and muskets,
and travel by horses and coaches. Images of Haffef when he "slipped through the floor feet first" or of the world-weary Cameo swigging from her ever-handy flask create clear pictures in the reader's mind. The majority of the novel's text is made up of dialogue, and the way each character speaks is well-suited to their personality.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Congratulations on the positive review, how unfortunate they do not copy to your Amazon listing. I have found that the rate of reviews, as mentioned on a couple of other threads, is less than 1%, which means if you want reviews, you need to get lots of sales happening.

I hope you do not mind the suggestion that perhaps a temporary price drop, for a promotional period, might encourage prospective readers to purchase your story which in turn should generate reviews. As mentioned on threads both here and on Amazon, many readers have a price point beyond which they are unwilling to venture when it comes to an unknown author, and this price point appears to hover between 2 and 5 dollars. You might especially want to consider the idea of an introductory price as your novel is the first in a series. Often publishers offer the first book on Kindle for free, hoping you will pick up later installments because of the exposure. I'll admit, this has worked for me, I'm set to purchase the second book in the Meredith Gentry series after reading the first as a free-bee.

Best of luck with your novel, hopefully you will soon see some reviews.

Kathy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dawn--

welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book and your first post!

I've added an image link to your book post.  We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! (By the way, for future reference, we prefer that reviews not be repeated here; Amazon reviews not at all; for others, a short blurb and a link to the original review may be posted, thanks!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


The fine print: 
_Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congratulations on your book  

However, I think for many it's easier to take a chance on a book slightly cheaper even if the book is worth it's price. For me books are $2 more than for US people, so it takes a bit more for me to buy a book because it's so many I want. 

Good luck


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Dawn--this IS your book thread!   You don't have an 'existing book thread' other than this one.  

You can always change the title of the thread to include the book title--it's a lot easier for interested fans to find you that way!

Best of luck, and welcome to Kindleboards!

'Archer'


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dawn--

welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book! (And on the next two, too!)

We ask that authors have only one thread per book, and so I've merged them together. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again. If you don't know how to bookmark it, please let me know, I'll be glad to help you. 

I've added a link to your book post.  We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please be sure to read the fine print below.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


The fine print: 
_Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow, I was surprised to see the other cover on Kindle. I was convinced to click the link to your book page because I saw the awesome cover on your profile pic, and although the same image, the inverted look immediately deterred me. I don't know why, I just saw it, nearly gasped, and furrowed my brows in confuzzlement.
Still, I downloaded the sample, and I'll go from there!
Welcome to the Kindle Boards, we're really, really nice here! 

EDIT: After reading your sample, you might want to get help from someone on Kindle formatting - unless there were _supposed_ to be letters from words in random places, then brava. But if not, then most of us here are savvy on that subject too, and there are a few threads dedicated to it (I think )


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi, that's the image that Amazon apparently chose to use. The description of the formatting does disturb me somewhat as that is not the version I uploaded, it's the version iUniverse (the company I used to publish the soft cover version) uploaded last summer.

The good news is, the version I just uploaded looked fine in the preview and _should_ be free of extra letters. You'll be able to see the difference (once it goes on sale) because the icon will be a Cameo's face in a black icon, rather than tan, and it will be less expensive than the original. But, please do not hesitate to let me know if the newer version has formatting problems as well.

Oh, and thanks so much about that cover art! Kurt Hanss is the artist who produced that for me.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Okay, it's now available on sale: Cameo the Assassin is available on Kindle. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003QCIQ3M


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

This novel is part of the on sale promotion at Smashwords, and will be FREE for the month of July.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/16637


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Interview with Dawn posted at my blog. Go check it out!!

http://davidhburton.com


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

_Just a little note to let everyone know that I have now corrected the bad formatting on Kindle. It's now resubmitted and has indents! 

Dawn_


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

A new, very pleasing, (4 out of 5 stars) review of my novel by Robert Duperre, can be found here: http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/07/at-end-of-day-art-of-writing-fiction.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I was recently interviewed at Lit and Laundry a really nice blog: http://litandlaundry.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2010-07-22T16%3A49%3A00-07%3A00&max-results=7


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Please see my new interview at Indie Blog Spot: http://indiebooksblog.blogspot.com/2010/08/dawn-mccullough-white-cameo-assassin.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I was featured on David Wood's blog- The Ritual of Writing, this week: http://davidwoodonline.blogspot.com/


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Cameo was listed at #4 on the Movers and Shakers of Amazon.com yesterday, and is currently sitting on three Kindle bestsellers lists.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Awesome! Congratulations!!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Cameo received a 5 Star review on Amazon this week:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003QCIQ3M/?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20

(Your link wasn't working, Dawn, so I edited it. Congrats on the review!)

Betsy


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I was featured on JC Phelps blog, here's a link: http://jcphelps.blogspot.com/2010/08/cameo-assassin-dawn-mccullough-white.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

A new 4 out of 5 star review has been posted at Two Ends of a Pen: http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/09/review-cameo-assassin-by-dawn.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Was featured on Indie Fantasy Writer's Unlimited this week: http://indiefantasywritersunlimited.blogspot.com/2010/09/todays-ifwu-feature-dawn-mccullough.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a Facebook fanpage now, here's the link: http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=logo#!/pages/Dawn-McCullough-White/125763474137312?ref=ts


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I was recently flattered to discover the cover of my novel currently entered in two contests over at Goodreads-

Indie paranormal cover love: http://www.goodreads.com/list/show/6803.Indie_Books_Paranormal_Cover_Love#6951353

and

Eye of the Beholder: http://www.goodreads.com/list/show/3587.Eye_of_the_Beholder#6951353

I could use votes if you happen to have an account at Goodreads 
Thanks,
Dawn


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Cameo now has it's own trailer:


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Cameo the Assassin is currently part of Amanda Hocking's Zombiepalooza giveaways. Please follow this link to enter to win a free paperback:

http://amandahocking.blogspot.com/2010/10/zombiepalooza-giveaway-signed-paperback.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Cameo is listed on "100 really good kindle book deals" under science fiction-fantasy~ http://ireaderreview.com/2010/09/04/100-really-good-kindle-book-deals/


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to announce that Cameo the Assassin is our next KB Book of the Day!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Cameo the Assassin was featured on Juniper Grove's blog this week:

http://junipergrove.wordpress.com/


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

This week my novel garnered three new 4 & 5 star reviews: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003QCIQ3M


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Cameo the Assassin is one of the giveaways you can win at J. L. Bryan's blog "The Haunted Library":

http://jlbryanbooks.com/thehauntedlibrary.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a new interview featured on Syria Says today~

http://syriasays.com/birds-of-a-feather-interviews.html

As well as several new reviews (I'm pleased to say) of my novel at Amazon~ http://www.amazon.com/Cameo-Assassin-Book-One-ebook/dp/B003QCIQ3M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1290888348&sr=1-1


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

*Cameo the Assassin~*

The Kingdom of Sieunes is rife with taverns, dirty streets, and clay pipe smoking citizens all toiling to feed their families and keep themselves in something little better than rags. With a foiled revolution just ten years prior still burning in the hearts of many, the royals enlist the aid of assassins to keep things in order.

The townsfolk entertain themselves by dreaming of better times to come and regaling in stories of the undead said to walk the graveyards at night... and of Cameo the killer with corpse-like eyes... Scarred and jaded Cameo is one of the most effective assassins in the employ of the Association, moving from one mission to the next as long as the alcohol keeps flowing.

Her acceptance of the murder-for-hire lifestyle is thrown into doubt when she meets a local highwayman with a penchant for fine clothes and women, and then she begins to think about breaking with the company but no one ever breaks with the Association under good terms.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Cameo the Assassin receives on "Doing it Write Now" blog: Indie picks of 2010.

http://claire-farrell.blogspot.com/2010/12/my-indie-picks-2010.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+clairefarrell+%28Doing+It+Write+Now%29&utm_content=FaceBook


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

New review of Cameo the Assassin is posted at "Read for your Future"~ http://readforyourfuture.blogspot.com/p/mecheles-reviews.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I was the featured author on Juniper Grove a couple weeks ago~ http://networkedblogs.com/bJMlo


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I have ebook giveaway and a guest post on "Life on the Mid-List" today~ http://midlistlife.wordpress.com/

There is also a video review of my novel on "Book Chat"~ http://gingerandkita.blogspot.com/


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

*Cameo the Assassin* sponsored today on Daily Cheap Reads~ 
http://dailycheapreads.com/2011/01/08/cameo-the-assassin-historical-fiction/

*Cameo the Assassin* was sponsored earlier this week on "JC Phelps blog"~
http://jcphelps.blogspot.com/2011/01/blog-tour-cameo-assassin.html

*Cameo the Assassin* there is a book giveaway at "Fiction for Dessert" ~
http://fictionfordessert.blogspot.com/2011/01/giveaway-wednesday-cameo-assassin-by.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Review of Cameo the Assassin on "Breakout Books" this week~ http://networkedblogs.com/cFim9


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Just what does Black Opal have to say? Find out at Syria Says~ 
http://syriasays.com/3/post/2011/01/post-title-click-and-type-to-edit.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

New review posted on Goodreads~ http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/131238980


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

New review up on Amazon~ http://www.amazon.com/Cameo-Assassin-Book-One-ebook/dp/B003QCIQ3M/ref=cm_aya_orig_subj


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I had a new interview posted over at Two Ends of the Pen this week~ http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2011/02/interview-with-dawn-mccullough-white.html#comments


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice interview, Dawn! Enjoyed reading it. Can't wait to hit this on my TBR list.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks Danielle  
Dawn


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm featured on the "Whatcha Reading" spot, by Michelle on Indie Paranormal Reviews this week~

http://indieparanormalbooksreviews.blogspot.com/2011/03/whatcha-reading-cameo-and-highwayman-by.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I took part in the discussion panel on *Two Ends of the Pen* this week, check it out~ http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2011/03/panel-discussion-do-you-know-end-of.html

*Do You Know the end at the Story at the Beginning?*


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm giving away signed paperback copies of *Cameo the Assassin* and *Cameo and the Highwayman* at Juniper Grove. The giveaway is going on until March 20th at 11:59pm. Just stop by and leave a message to enter~

http://junipergrove.wordpress.com/2011/03/16/lucky-leprechaun-giveaway-hop/


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to welcome Cameo and the Highwayman as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dawn--

thanks for being part of our KB Book of the Day program!  Hope you had a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for having me!!
Dawn


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I am giving away signed copies of both "Cameo the Assassin" & "Cameo and the Highwayman". Donations go to provide disaster relief supplies from "Shelterbox" and go directly to help the people of Japan.
Please follow this link for details~ http://shelfconfessions.blogspot.com/2011/03/blog-hop-for-japan-giveaway.html

This is running from April 1st to April 15th.

Thank you


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

There's a great new review of Cameo the Assassinat The Bawdy Book Blog~

http://bawdybooks.blogspot.com/2011/04/review-cameo-assassin-by-dawn.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

If anyone in the U.S. is interested in receiving a free, signed copy of my paperback "Cameo the Assassin" it is part of the "Hoppy Easter Eggstravaganza" giveaway running from April 20 - 25th~

http://bawdybooks.blogspot.com/2011/04/hoppy-easter-eggstravaganza-giveaway.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

A nice New 4 star Review of my book is posted at *Workaday Reads*~

http://www.workadayreads.com/2011/04/cameo-assassin.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Interview at "Tales and Troubled Times of a Hungry Writer"~

http://robertoscarlato.blogspot.com/2011/04/cameo-trilogy.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Incredible 5 Star review of Cameo the Assassin at "Kindle Fever" blog~

http://www.rebgeo.com/2011/05/cameo-assassin-cameo-series-1-by-dawn.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

P.S. I Love Books is giving away signed paperbacks of both Cameo the Assassin and Cameo and the Highwayman. The giveaway ends June 4th. See the link for more information~

http://creativitygone.blogspot.com/2011/05/giveaway-cameo-series.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Last day for the giveaway is today June 4th!!

Four Star review of Cameo the Assassin over at "Red Hot Books"~

http://redhotbooks.blogspot.com/2011/05/review-cameo-assassin.html

ANOTHER great review at "The Minding Spot"~

http://mindingspot.blogspot.com/2011/05/cameo-assassin-by-dawn-mccullough-white.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

There are over one hundred INDIE books you have the possibility to win for yourself including *Cameo the Assassin*- thanks to the great amount of INDIE authors who have contributed by gifting their hard work.

THE GIVEAWAY IS INTERNATIONAL!

The winners will be drawn with the help of Random.org.

1st winner will receive 10 different books
2nd & 3rd winners will receive 5 different books
4th & 5th winners will receive 3 different books
6th - 10th winners will receive 2 different books

Others will win one book each as long as there's books to give out. And there's lots of them! Some authors are giving away several copies.

See link to enter~ http://coffeemugged.net/2011/06/21/great-indie-summer-read-giveaway-%E2%80%93-day-7/


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Just a reminder that the Big Indie Giveaway is still going on until July 31st!!! With over one hundred books, including both of mine as prizes. Here's the link:

http://coffeemugged.net/2011/07/10/great-indie-summer-read-giveaway-%E2%80%93-day-26/


----------



## gregoryblackman (Jul 11, 2011)

Can't wait to give it a shot, and the link is a great blog that I'm just discovering.  Thanks,

Gregory


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I was mentioned in Robin Sullivan's article and forgot to post it earlier "The New Midlist: Self-published E-book Authors Who Earn a Living":

http://publishingperspectives.com/2011/06/self-published-ebook-authors-earn-living/comment-page-1/


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Brand spanking new review of my book is out today!! Posted at "Far From Reality" Blog~

See link: http://forevertonowhere.blogspot.com/2011/07/review-cameo-assassin.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi all!!

I have a new interview posted at Read For Our Future: http://readforyourfuture.blogspot.com/2011/09/interview-dawn-mccullough-white-author.html

 NEW RELEASE ANNOUNCEMENT  
The third book in my trilogy- *Cameo and the Vampire* will be released on Halloween.

Dawn


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

A new interview is posted at Kindle Fever today:

http://rebgeo.net/posts/author-interview-dawn-mccullough-white/


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

GIVEAWAY- Read for Your Future is giving away a copy of the "Trilogy of Shadows" to one lucky winner!!

That includes~ 
*Cameo the Assassin*, *Cameo and the Highwayman* & *Cameo and the Vampire*

Contest ends November 30th!! See details and enter here: http://readforyourfuture.blogspot.com/2011/10/interview-and-giveaway-dawn-mccullough.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

New awesome 4 STAR review of *Cameo the Assassin*~

http://nocturnalbookreviews.blogspot.com/2011/11/assassins-galore-or-reviews-of-unveiled.html


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

How did I never see this thread?
Dawn, how are sales going?
I hope they are gi-normous.
Because this is a terrific series.
I picked up Cameo the Assassin in August 2010.
Cameo and the Highwayman in March of 2011.
And
Cameo and the Vampire Nov 3, 2011.

I certainly hope that your next arc, which I understand is some 12-15 years further on, still has Cameo in it.  Really like this character.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> How did I never see this thread?
> Dawn, how are sales going?
> I hope they are gi-normous.
> Because this is a terrific series.
> ...


Hi Geoff,

Thanks so much for the kind words  Yes, Cameo will be part of the next trilogy. I had planned for her to be a secondary character but I don't think it's going to work out that way... her story is just not done yet. The first book is moving along very fast, writing itself almost. I expect to complete it in three months tops. Then my editor will probably hold it hostage for another six... lol.

Dawn


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Win copies of my trilogy!! This includes "Cameo the Assassin", "Cameo and the Highwayman" & "Cameo and the Vampire".

Contest ends December 21st!!! For details click this link below~

http://nurtureyourbooks.com/vbtblog/2011/10/nurture-your-books%E2%84%A2-2nd-annual-celebration-giveaway-group-14-%E2%80%93-young-adult/


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I was interviewed recently by Jenna Elizabeth Johnson~

http://www.jennaelizabethjohnson.com/2011/12/author-spotlight-interview-with-dawn.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Just an update to let everyone know that I have published a 2nd edition of *Cameo the Assassin*. This is includes a couple scene rewrites and a re-edit of the novel. It has also been updated in the Omnibus edition.

Thanks,
Dawn


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

You can get an updated (re-edited) version of "Cameo the Assassin" by going to your Amazon account.  Click on "Manage your Kindle" and there you will be able to download the update.

Thanks,
Dawn


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

*Cameo the Assassin* is the BOOK OF THE DAY over at Ereader News Today.

http://ereadernewstoday.com/book-of-the-day-cameo-the-assassin/6715374/


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

WIN a copy of the my dark fantasy series, the *Trilogy of Shadows*, this includes *Cameo the Assassin*, *Cameo and the Highwayman* & *Cameo and the Vampire* at Juniper Grove's "Book-Tober Bash". Follow the link for details~ http://www.junipergrove.net/book-tober-bash/


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

ENDING SOON~ If you haven't signed up to win free copies of my ebooks, here is your chance~ WIN a copy of my Dark Fantasy trilogy, which includes "Cameo the Assassin, Cameo and the Highwayman & Cameo and the Vampire" at Juniper Grove's "Book-Tober Bash". Follow the link for details~ http://www.junipergrove.net/book-tober-bash/


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

4 STAR Review of my omnibus the TRILOGY OF SHADOWS, which contains CAMEO THE ASSASSIN, CAMEO AND THE HIGHWAYMAN & CAMEO AND THE VAMPIRE. Head on over to Sabrina's Paranormal Palace~

http://sabrinasparanormalpalace.blogspot.com/2013/01/the-trilogy-of-shadows-blog-tour.html


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So Dawn, how about an update on the next book?
Did you finish it in the three months that you thought it might take?
And has the editor held onto it?

Wanting to read more.
just sayin......


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> So Dawn, how about an update on the next book?
> Did you finish it in the three months that you thought it might take?
> And has the editor held onto it?
> 
> ...


Hey Geoff 

Things were delayed a bit last year due to a death in my family, but never fear, my editor has the book in hand and I'm planning on releasing it this spring. This editor, although quite good at keeping the book fairly clean, is also very slow about her editing process and I'll be using a new editor with the next book in this new trilogy, so book two should be out much faster than book one.

THE EMBLAZONED RED, the first book in the TRILOGY OF THE TYRANT will be released spring 2013!!!

Thanks for being such a loyal reader. It's really fans like you that keep me writing.
Dawn

Here is a link to my Facebook fanpage, I am pretty good about giving updates on what I'm working on there in case anyone is interested: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dawn-McCullough-White/125763474137312


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE EMBLAZONED RED to be released MAY 2013*


I will be releasing my newest Dark Fantasy novel and the first in the new series the TRILOGY OF THE TYRANT.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

My first new novel in over a year has just been released. *The Emblazoned Red* a dark fantasy, is available on Kindle, Nook and Kobo in the United States, Canada, United Kingdom, France, Germany, Italy, Spain, Brazil, Japan and India.

Synopsis: Once, in another world-a dark world, the world of Faetta-there lived paladins and pirates, tyrants and scallywags, vampires and the undead. In this world a revolution is brewing. The royalty of Sieunes are in chains, and those priests and paladins who follow the holy word of the gods are under attack. In the west, the kingdom of Kellerhald receives the fleeing priests in their temples of the paladins of Silvius, god of the Sky.

Here, a young woman has just passed her tests to become a paladin. A pirate crew raids along the Azez Sea. An undead creature, wielding great power, roams the graveyard of Yetta. And a lost soul, crying out from beyond the veil, seeks out a pure hearted warrior to hear its plea.

Amid the turmoil of the revolution, Ilka's mettle is tested. Rescued by pirates, she ends up with an unlikely ally: the pirate captain himself. The newly trained paladin finds herself collaborating with the undead, working with a vampire, and worst of all, longing for revenge against the man who has ignited the revolution in Sieunes: Francois Mond...

Death of an Innocent. Rise of a Paladin.

Book One in the Trilogy of the Tyrant, a stand-alone series set fifteen years after the Trilogy of Shadows.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

This is cool.
So glad you got the first book of the new trilogy out, Dawn.
I got my copy = now I have to go read it.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks Geoff   I hope you enjoy it.

Dawn


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

CAMEO THE ASSASSIN is FREE at Amazon and Kobo for a limited time~










ForeWord Clarion Review
M. Wayne Cunningham
Five Stars (out of Five)

Cameo the Assassin, a historical novel from Dawn McCullough-White, is an engaging, fast-paced romp about highwaymen, assassins, Lockenwood vampires, their victims, and their evaders in an age when "who knew there were so many vampires running around."
Cameo, an alias for Gwen, "the thrall of a vampire," has two masters to serve. One is Wick, the aging, spell-casting head of the Association of Assassins, who assigns missions to the battle-scarred Cameo. The other is Haffef, Cameo's vampire "Master," who years ago rescued her from certain death after her vicious rape and beating and a deadly attack upon her younger sister. The one wants her to kill the prince of the Kingdom of Sieunes; the other wants her to unearth her sister's bones and return them to him. Her life is further conflicted when she agrees to become the bodyguard for Kyrian, a fifteen-year-old acolyte healer who needs to travel to the Temple of the Sun at King's Basin. As she balances her missions and battles the forces of evil set against her on all sides, she overcomes assassins sent to kill her, seeks revenge against highwaymen who have robbed her of her namesake cameo brooch, develops an arms-length relationship with one of the brigands, and confronts Wick in a deadly duel.

Click here to download for *FREE*~

AMAZON: http://www.amazon.com/Cameo-Assassin-Trilogy-Shadows-ebook/dp/B003QCIQ3M/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1376590897&sr=1-1&keywords=Cameo+the+Assassin

KOBO: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/Search?Query=cameo+the+assassin


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Attention Attention~ Here's your chance to win an ebook or paperback version of THE EMBLAZONED RED. Head on over to AminaBlack.com to enter in the international giveaway. Good luck  http://www.aminablack.com/2013/09/review-giveaway-emblazoned-red-by-dawn.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Just a reminder that the international giveaway for THE EMBLAZONED RED ends Sept. 14th!! I will be giving away an ebook or print copy (whichever is preferable) to the WINNER of the giveaway!! 

Head on over here to enter~ http://www.aminablack.com/2013/09/excerpt-and-giveaway-emblazoned-red-by.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I was recently asked for an interview at SF Signal. Check it out~

http://www.sfsignal.com/archives/tag/dawn-mccullough-white/


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

My first novel CAMEO THE ASSASSIN is FREE for a short time only at Amazon!! Get it while you still can~

http://www.amazon.com/Cameo-Assassin-Trilogy-Shadows-Book-ebook/dp/B003QCIQ3M/ref=zg_bs_7588728011_f_44


----------

